# cat attacking me feet while i'm sleeping...how do i stop it?



## zap2012 (Jul 3, 2005)

i have two awesome cats, Smash and Buttercup. they're my first cats, and i'm really glad i got them. However, when i first got them, Smash had this habit of attacking my feet when they moved under the covers while i was sleeping. he would pounce on them, claws out, and wake me up. not to mention scratch up my feet. After emailing the organization i got the cats from, they suggested squirting the Smash with water. I had reservations about this because i had read that squirting with water was a bad idea, but i needed to sleep, so i tried it. it worked and, after a few nights, Smash stopped attacking my feet. 

Then the weather got warmer and i stopped using blankets. Smash never attacks my bear feet. The past few nights, however, have been colder again, so i've used my blankets, and Smash is back to attacking my feet. He hasn't responded at all to the water. In fact, he seems to have developed an imunity to it. last night, i couldn't sleep at all and ended up having to lock the cats out of the bedroom, which i don't like doing.

so, what's a permanent solution here? i figured that they might be bored, so i make it a point to play with them for a few minutes every day and i pet them every chance i get... how can i get them to stop attacking me feet, though?

thanks,
andy

ps, this is my first post on this forum, so hello everyone. also, this seemed like the appropriate forum. i'm sorry if it's not.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey 
My guys grew out of this after a couple of weeks, being kicked several time (not hard of course, just pushed off the bed) The kittens (As I still call them lol) are 2 years now and occasionaly they will slip into attacking feet. Maybe give it some time and see if they stop? If not then locking them out of the room. Ive started doing that with my guys because they wake me at 4am, at first the dug at the door and meowed but the soon stopped.


----------



## cat_fan (Jul 3, 2005)

This could work,

Buy some catnip and sprinkle some in a corner of the room or a few foot from the end of the bed. Chances are the cat will become more attracted to that than your feet.

The other option is the training method. Basically, you reprimand your cat each time it attacks you. Every time it attacks you, put it in another room and close your bedroom door. If you keep doing this the cat might get the message that attacking your feet means it's removed from the room and it'll stop it.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Be sure to say as sharp "NO!" as soon as the kittens do it, and as you remove them from the room. Good luck.


----------



## pumpkin (Jul 5, 2005)

*cat attacking my feet...*

My cat does exactly the same to my husband, but she only does it to my husband to nobody else. I think that she is playing. What we did was locking her out of the bedroom and that worked, but now what she does is that when he is walking she jumps on his leg and she grabs his feet, but at least she is not using her claws so my husband is already used to that.


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

I normally used a spray bottle on that problem or a can of presurized air to scare them hope that helps =)


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

A loud "NO" and an aggressive nudge helped Mimi to figure out that she didn't want to tangle with the footies. If she didn't get the hint, she slept in the hallway.

< mean mommy!


----------

